# Please Recommend a Sm. Powerhead for 10 Gallon Tank



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I would like to increase the circulation in my 10 gallon tank but would like to do so with something as small and as least obvious as possible; can someone recommend a good powerhead? I can also run it at night so I guess it doesn't matter that much if it's too big but easy would be great!

Thank you!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I love the Via Aqua 80 Powerhead/pump. It's small and still manages a great current. You can spray paint the powerhead black to blend in to a black background. It worked great for me.

You can see a picture, and other options for powerheads for a 10 gallon in this thread.

-John N.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Im also using that Via Aqua Powerhead, you can adjust the flow if its too much  but now i converted it to Red Sea Turbo Co2 system


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I purchased this Via Aqua 80 Powerhead/pump and I was wondering if I using it correctly to generate a little water movement. I placed it just under the water level in order to get a gentle movement in the tank, is this the right way of using it?

There were no directions and the plastic piece that covers the top/side of it, doesn't stay on, but what do you expect for $11.50 shipped, I'm not concerned as long as it does the trick.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I've used the Rio 50. It has an adjustable flow rate and several other attachments including an adjustable duck bill for flow direction. It comes with a 90 degree elbow too. Rio Mini 50 Aqua Pump/Powerhead at Big Al's Online
TAAM Inc., Aquarium Products: Rio Aqua Pump


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

This Rio looks vey interesting, I like the one I have, it's pretty small and that's what I was looking for, however, it seems to already be getting clogged, has the Rio 50 been clogging for you?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

LindaC said:


> This Rio looks vey interesting, I like the one I have, it's pretty small and that's what I was looking for, however, it seems to already be getting clogged, has the Rio 50 been clogging for you?


Not really a problem. It only takes a few minuteds to clean it. Sometimes I cut a small square piece of thin filter foam to put inside the intake to keep stuff out.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I keep the Via aqua 80 about two inches under the waterline in a 10 gallon, facing parallel to the back glass of the tank. The flow is good throughout the tank.

I removed the sponge so it doesn't clog as easily, but every once in a while you'll have to clean off the vents from the larger leaves that get stuck in there.

-John N.


----------



## chaznsc (Sep 29, 2006)

i have a rio and it works nice


----------

